# [REQUEST] Can someone make a fake/nude/naked edit of this picture? [NSFW]



## Paragon4696 (Oct 11, 2013)

I humbly request a fake/nude/naked edit of this picture:

View attachment 57819


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 11, 2013)

We don't do things like that here! There is also a question of copyright on that image.. which if you don't own the copyright, you can only post a link... not the image.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 11, 2013)

What Charlie said!  I somehow don't think she would be pleased, or see the humor in it, if someone did that.


----------



## Paragon4696 (Oct 11, 2013)

Forget it then. Thread closed.


----------



## Tiller (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, nice.


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2013)

Original photo removed due to possibly copyright ownership dispute which hasn't been refuted by the OP. 

Thread closed at OP request.


----------

